# How many dogs are too many?



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I finally emailed back the person that told me that the Westie were a not good fit for me and ask her what she means. I asked her to explain to me why I was not a good fit.
The answer were that for her having three dogs already were having too many dogs, so why I want to add another one.
I wonder if I am a pet hoarder. 
Be honest, Maybe I am. Maybe I need help.
I have a 2800 sqf house in a 1/2 acres with a fence back yard and we are only three adults in the house. Baby fences in the house and excellent vet references. She said I can not take care so many animals. How she knows that?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Obviously you can, look how well you took care of Cassie. Lots of people have more dogs than three or four dogs. It's not too many until it gets overwhelming and they aren't being cared for. As long as you can do that, It's no one else's place to tell you CAN'T take care of them.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Well for most people 3 dogs is a lot. It is for me lol but my dogs like a good workout and also need a good amount of time apart from each other. If I had very social dogs or smaller ones I think we could handle another or if I didn't have so many other animals as well. I think it would be hard to convince many rescues/shelters to adopt to someone who already has 3+ dogs unless they knew you, have you considered helping out with them first? Or maybe start looking on craigslist/local pet sites, there are always people dumping pets but you can't always trust you are getting what they claim.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

I would say for the average person it might even be hard to successfully meet all three dogs needs so I can understand where they are coming from. This is no reflection on you because I don't know you but I have met people with 3 rescue dogs and they are not neglected but they have behavioral issues that could be more successfully addressed in a home where they get more attention.

You said there are 3 adults in the house, sometimes people assume there is one primary caretaker, but are the other people really involved as well? If so, you have one dog per person and I could see taking on another dog. Everyone's situation is different and it's hard for a rescue to see that with just an application so I like the idea of you working with a group so they can get to know you better.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

If you are a hoarder then I must really have a problem!

The right number of dogs is different for everyone. As long as you have the space, the finances and the time to devote to them, the number is moot. I think 3 dogs is very easily managed.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with Emily. The right number of dogs is relative to what that individual can handle. Also different dogs are going to have different requirements (ie, exercise, food, attention)...but if you can personally handle all the needs of each individual dog then I don't see an issue.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I have 4 and it's to many . I think it would be allot easier if the dogs were smaller however. They don't need the exercise that some big ones do. But I agree they maybe need to get to know you better, maybe do an in home check.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I think it depends on the dogs. Some require WAY more attention than others and having had 3 B.T.'s it was too many. Terriers are a way different breed if you haven't had them before, they require one on one attention and would like it all the time. I always say about B.T's 4 yr old in dog suits. Don't give up!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I have three and I don't think it's too many- actually it got easier with Josie cause Tess and her are always together- she likes the companionship. I wouldn't call my dogs well trained but they are happy.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I have Emma that is a Senior Boxer and she already calm down, but still like to go and run in the backyard. Phoebe is a Pomeranian and she is not active at all. She love to go for walks with me, but I have to carry her in the middle of our walks. 
I just asked it, because I was curious to know the reasons that she had. 
After Cassie passed, I am not ready for another dog. I don't know if it will change, but I think I am going to wait or maybe not even get another one ever.
I told the woman that my Cassie passed and she jumped on me saying that how after Cassie passed I was looking for another dog right away! My God! I was just asking the reasons why she considered me not a good fit. 
My opinion is that she wants to keep the dog and get offended when someone offer the dog a home.


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree with the others that have said it depends on the person. I currently have 5 dogs, 2 of which are fosters. They range in size from 35 lbs to 180 lbs. I am single, work a full time job, live alone and take care of them with out problems. In my situation the varied ages help. The older ones do not need (nor want) the exercise the younger ones need.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You have every right to know. And it looks like they could look at your vetting history and that should tell them a lot. But, now you know, and when you feel the time is right (and I believe you will) the right rescue will come along and work with you. They are all different, some are difficult and extreme, others not so much. Right now you are still grieving, and will for awhile. Of course you will always have Cassie in your heart, but when the time is right for you you will know.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

It depends on the person and the dogs. We have three; only one is extremely active, Ginger. I could not have three highly active dogs but Boone is normally active and our new addition is almost ten and so far, not active at all.
I know people with one or two dogs who don't properly take care of them.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> It depends on the person and the dogs. We have three; only one is extremely active, Ginger. I could not have three highly active dogs but Boone is normally active and our new addition is almost ten and so far, not active at all.
> I know people with one or two dogs who don't properly take care of them.


I had see a lot of people, that are not dog lovers and get a dog for the children and then, want to get rid of the dog. It is funny, that some people trust those people more than people with multiple dogs.
I can say that if someone really want to add a dog to their family and they get all the BS from shelters, ended buying from a BYB for sure.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've owned 7 large, high energy dogs (wolf hybrids actually) and had no problems. But that was then. Now I have 3 little IGs and feel that adding one more would be a bit of a stretch. I know I don't have the energy, patience or strength to handle/care for high energy, large or heavy coated dogs. So the number of pups isn't what "matters" so much as your ability to care/handle them. So the question, you need to ask is if you get a pup and it ends up having every "negative" breed trait possible, would you be able to care for the pup and your other pets without "problems"?


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

Agreed it depends on the person I have two maltese and I feel that another would be too much! Actually, two is too much as far as I'm concerned but one dog is my husband's  For me, I like the one on one relationship with a dog, I like working with an individual dog and not having a ton of others in the mix. I also like spending a decent amount on decent foods and being able to afford vet care. I also work full time so I think it just all depends on your situation.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think it depends on the owner. I applied to adopt Joey who was 8 weeks old with having 5 dogs and they didn't even question adding a 6 or bring up the number of dogs I had. I sent them pictures of all of them. 

I have no problem with 6 dogs. I have had more. Other than the cost factor, the dogs aren't a big issue to me and my lifestyle. I am actually looking to add another dog in the next 6 months due to some of my dogs are getting up there in age and can't go on long hikes anymore. On a waiting list for a female Dogo Argentino.


----------



## MNBark (Jan 23, 2013)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I finally emailed back the person that told me that the Westie were a not good fit for me and ask her what she means. I asked her to explain to me why I was not a good fit.
> The answer were that for her having three dogs already were having too many dogs, so why I want to add another one.
> I wonder if I am a pet hoarder.
> Be honest, Maybe I am. Maybe I need help.
> I have a 2800 sqf house in a 1/2 acres with a fence back yard and we are only three adults in the house. Baby fences in the house and excellent vet references. She said I can not take care so many animals. How she knows that?


Three is my dog comfort level at the moment, but I used to have four. 

A hoarder is someone who has more pets than they can afford or handle. I've seen a lot of hoarders in my day -- used to work at a shelter -- and I'm guessing you aren't one. Four is, frankly, the number when a lot of people will look at you like you're overdoing it. But if you have the time, energy, budget, and live in a place where that number is not prohibited, it's your business.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I had 3 dogs for almost 4 years and did ok with them. The largest was about 30 lbs. Now I have 2 small 9lb dogs and that is my personal limit. I did not realize how much more work 3 is than 2 until I had only 2. It is the number that works best for me. Every time I pet sit I am reminded of how easy just 2 dogs are! I need those reminders because otherwise I would have 3 again!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I had 3 Great Danes for several years.
You are not a pet hoarder.
You are an awesome fur mommy!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I live in a 3500sqft single family home, with 1.5 acres. I personally wouldn't have more than 2 personal dogs, and 1 short term foster. Eventually, I want to get it down to one personal dog, with one short-long term foster. I don't want to spread myself too thin as I am doing now. Right now, I have 4 personal dogs, a Dalmatian/mastiff mix, a jack russel/shepherd mix, and two beagles, and one dog that is not mine, but I care for. Which is a Dogo Argentino. I live alone I might add.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Like others have mentioned, it all comes down to time and finances. We have 6 dogs, that all eat raw and are spoiled rotten. I am lucky enough to work from home and they have a large fenced in backyard (200' x 100') with an automatic water bowl. 

We go for hikes in the back 300 acres almost daily and there is plenty of ball play. If you are looking to rescue, then why not do it the old fashion way and get a dog off of Craigslist or the newspaper. Free to good home. Or are you trying to become a foster?

* my user name is a bit of a joke...... Ignore that, lol.*. I have asked for it to be changed but no one responds so I have given up.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I am also one who agrees that the number is different for everyone. We currently have three and only two are young. 

Dude, our Smooth Collie is 9.5 years old and, while he LOVES to go on hikes, he can only handle the one or two mile hikes. As he gets older, he will need to have those shortened. Ultimately, he would be happy with a walk around the block. He is perfectly content to lounge around the house all day since being with us is his favorite thing. Buck, our Bluetick Coonhound, will be two on March 31st. He is our Energizer Bunny. He needs tons of exercise and can go for miles. Iorveth, our Xolo pup, is only 16 weeks so most of his exercise comes from socializing in stores around town and playing in the house/backyard. 

Other than their exercise needs, I have found multiple dogs to be a cinch. We wait around two years before adding another so that the youngest dog can have the manners and training he needs before bringing in a brand new puppy who has no manners and no knowledge of life. My husband wants a Belgian Malinois next because he wants a young herder he can start herding with since we want sheep. After that I would like another Xolo. That will put us at 5 dogs depending on how long Dude stays with us. He's a healthy guy so hopefully a long time.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I am also one who agrees that the number is different for everyone. We currently have three and only two are young.
> 
> Dude, our Smooth Collie is 9.5 years old and, while he LOVES to go on hikes, he can only handle the one or two mile hikes. As he gets older, he will need to have those shortened. Ultimately, he would be happy with a walk around the block. He is perfectly content to lounge around the house all day since being with us is his favorite thing. Buck, our Bluetick Coonhound, will be two on March 31st. He is our Energizer Bunny. He needs tons of exercise and can go for miles. Iorveth, our Xolo pup, is only 16 weeks so most of his exercise comes from socializing in stores around town and playing in the house/backyard.
> 
> Other than their exercise needs, I have found multiple dogs to be a cinch. We wait around two years before adding another so that the youngest dog can have the manners and training he needs before bringing in a brand new puppy who has no manners and no knowledge of life. My husband wants a Belgian Malinois next because he wants a young herder he can start herding with since we want sheep. After that I would like another Xolo. That will put us at 5 dogs depending on how long Dude stays with us. He's a healthy guy so hopefully a long time.


WELCOME BACK JESSE! Congrats on the xolo pup - we have one of Linsey's dane puppies as of a week ago! Missed ya! 

Sorry for hijacking.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

too many dogs is when you can't afford Vet bills, food or you don't
have enough money in general or time to take care of the dogs
properly. i think the person with the Westie doesn't want her dog
in a 3 dog household. they have no idea of how many animals you
can afford and take care of. find another breeder.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Unless there were several lengthy conversations and a home visit where she could observe the interactions of family members and the dogs the lady knows little more about your or any other situation than is on a piece of paper. She was trying to find what she would like to see for the dog. There may have been someone who applied that had no other dogs or one, at most. By take care of animals she may have meant one on one attention where the dog is not part of a group. Income may have been a consideration. There may have also have been concern about adoption soon after Cassie had died.


----------



## mooselulu (Apr 29, 2013)

I have 3(adult) dogs, 2 cats, 2 horses, a pig and a goat!!! The dogs and 1 cat in the house rest in barn (of course). LOL I also have 5 kids and my hubby. We manage just fine. I am the primary care giver but the kids and hubby do help at times. I think because all 3 dogs are older and my cats are mature, they don't require as much attention as young animals. We have fostered puppies and they drove us nuts!!! Even my kids were glad to see them go! haha We are just used to mature/laid back dogs. So it's what your family can handle and prefer rather than what someone else thinks. Maybe offer the seller of the dog a home visit to see that you are not a "Horder" and that you don't live like one. Maybe that would ease thier mind.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm good with one, I love my dog....so much...:redface: and to me two would be too many. It depends on what you can financially, mentally, physically handle, for some it might be one, others it could be ten, so long as they are well taken care of, and happy.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I've got three. I know a couple with 7 dogs. I know guy with more than 15. I know a lady with more than 25. None of us are hoarders. We are all are able to care for the dogs financially, all the dogs are happy, they all get individual attention, and their exercise and mental needs met. Number is not the sole indication of hoarding.

If you can't control the urge to collect more animals, cannot afford to feed and vet them, and never give them the attention they need, then you are most likely a hoarder.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I know a family of 2 with 9 dogs about 35-40lbs each. They are independently wealthy, don't work, train all their dogs at home and each are very well cared for. In my opinion, it's how much you feel you could handle. 

For my personal situation, one dog is enough for me, 2 would be way too many. But I live alone. In the next year my boyfriend and I are thinking about moving in together and buying a house and another dog may be in the near future. I think one large, young dog per adult is just right. If the dog is older/less active or something, that changes things very much. I hate when people try to tell others what they can do based on their own personal situation. Things are different for each person.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

The right number of dogs totally depends on the person! A good friend of mine handles 5 beautifully, includind a pit bull girt who likes 3 b of her 4 companoins, she works from home on 15 acres and shuffles dogs as needed. For me, I think more than 2 would be too much, living in a 3 story owned townhouse. It depends. ..


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow typos!


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Losech said:


> I've got three. I know a couple with 7 dogs. I know guy with more than 15. I know a lady with more than 25. None of us are hoarders. We are all are able to care for the dogs financially, all the dogs are happy, they all get individual attention, and their exercise and mental needs met. Number is not the sole indication of hoarding.
> 
> If you can't control the urge to collect more animals, cannot afford to feed and vet them, and never give them the attention they need, then you are most likely a hoarder.


I just wonder how you give 25 dogs personal attention, training, etc without a staff  Not saying it can't be done, but if you work to bring in money to pay for the dogs that doesn't leave alot of hours in a day for 25 dogs. Unless you live in a very remote area. Or maybe sled dogs? I am just trying to imagine 25 dogs that need walked, trained, lap time, etc.

most times I feel like I live in the capital of Hoarder Nation. I know of three hoarders within 3 miles of my house. And just for the record, if you see mini-barns with no windows and ACs in someone's back yard, that's a clue they might be either hoarders or puppy mills although many hoarders keep their animals inside. There is also a puppy mill a couple of miles up the road from me - about 6 months ago someone dumped out 54 if I remember correctly Maltese or Yorkies or similar about 100 yards from their house. I suspect it was them. They have been oddly quiet since then, no dozens of dog crates coming and going from their carport.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

FBarnes said:


> I just wonder how you give 25 dogs personal attention, training, etc without a staff  Not saying it can't be done, but if you work to bring in money to pay for the dogs that doesn't leave alot of hours in a day for 25 dogs. Unless you live in a very remote area. Or maybe sled dogs? I am just trying to imagine 25 dogs that need walked, trained, lap time, etc.


Why don't you ask her?
http://cynoanarchist.wordpress.com/
She doesn't take kindly to people calling her a hoarder (or BYB, or puppy mill, etc.), so if you do ask, word your question _very_ carefully.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

FBarnes said:


> I just wonder how you give 25 dogs personal attention, training, etc without a staff  Not saying it can't be done, but if you work to bring in money to pay for the dogs that doesn't leave alot of hours in a day for 25 dogs. Unless you live in a very remote area. Or maybe sled dogs? I am just trying to imagine 25 dogs that need walked, trained, lap time, etc.
> 
> most times I feel like I live in the capital of Hoarder Nation. I know of three hoarders within 3 miles of my house. And just for the record, if you see mini-barns with no windows and ACs in someone's back yard, that's a clue they might be either hoarders or puppy mills although many hoarders keep their animals inside. There is also a puppy mill a couple of miles up the road from me - about 6 months ago someone dumped out 54 if I remember correctly Maltese or Yorkies or similar about 100 yards from their house. I suspect it was them. They have been oddly quiet since then, no dozens of dog crates coming and going from their carport.


I think living in a remote area makes it much easier to have more dogs, they walk themselves, run themselves, play, chase rabbits, run at frogs and watch them hop in the pond, wrestle with the other dogs, play chase and drag in an occasional armadillo after killing it.

Then they join us on the deck, tired from a busy day.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

That is relative as it would depend on how big one's yard and home is, finances, time, and a lot more factors.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We have 5 to 6 dogs plus we pet sit. I am also a homeschool mom so we are mostly home. I can't imagine howmuch harder it would be if I worked but I did have four when I worked full time. 


Liz


----------

